# Board Buddies - Opinions



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anyone own and use these board buddies? 
(anti-kickback / hold down rollers for table saw)

Any opinions?

Seems like they would be in the way for a lot of ripping operations.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hey Dale*

I have something similar, hold down rollers on a Biesemeyer Fence. What I would do is replace the front "buddy" with a featherboard to hold the work IN toward the fence and then use a push stick to push it DOWN and through. The back one won't be in the way as the cut is already made by then.  bill

Good technique is sometimes better than all the add-ons. A clean straight edge on the fence side of the board will insure no wiggling or binding as the piece runs against the fence.

These look pretty neat, but require a steel fence plate for the magnets to work. Maybe not a big deal?





The red sign is for grins and small children.
In this set up a continuous run of boards would make sense, the front hold down remaining in place. Where the each succeeding board pushes the last board thru, rather than jumping over the roller with your hands or push stick. Note the splitter is in place.


----------

